# Ex-MLB Pitcher Roy Halladay dead at 40 following plane crash.



## TowinKarz (Nov 8, 2017)

http://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/21331438/roy-halladay-40-dies-plane-crash-gulf-mexico


Press "F" baseball fans.


----------



## KM 749 (Nov 8, 2017)

It's terrible when people are struck down when they have so much life ahead of them.
At least he has a profound and inspiring legacy. Rest in Peace.


----------



## Ol' Puss (Nov 8, 2017)

From his former teams

https://twitter.com/BlueJays/status/928021157655261185

https://twitter.com/Phillies/status/928064746145886208
https://twitter.com/Phillies/status/928064746145886208
F.


----------



## Hen in a tie (Nov 8, 2017)

Is it just me or is it mostly famous celebrities that die in plane crashes?
http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/10/showbiz/mexico-singer-plane/index.html
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo.../charter-plane-crashes-in-colombia-killing-76


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 8, 2017)

Hen in a tie said:


> Is it just me or is it mostly famous celebrities that die in plane crashes?
> http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/10/showbiz/mexico-singer-plane/index.html
> https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo.../charter-plane-crashes-in-colombia-killing-76



Famous celebrities are way more likely to be in planes all the time.  Hence, they're more likely to die in airplane accidents than normal schlubs for whom a plane trip is a special event.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 8, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Famous celebrities are way more likely to be in planes all the time.  Hence, they're more likely to die in airplane accidents than normal schlubs for whom a plane trip is a special event.


We have Self-driving cars, why aren't there the same thing for planes? 

(It's not like we're going to have an A.I that wants to commit suicide. )


----------



## LulzKiller (Nov 8, 2017)

Schwachkopf said:


> We have Self-driving cars, why aren't there the same thing for planes?
> 
> (It's not like we're going to have an A.I that wants to commit suicide. )


self-driving is still in it's infancy; we already have autopilot for planes


----------



## Fandom Trash (Nov 8, 2017)

F

Apparently his wife was very against the idea of him flying a plane.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Nov 8, 2017)

F


----------



## Bassomatic (Nov 8, 2017)

Heart broken. I wore my Jersey in today, saw a ton around.

These planes look to be night mares though : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ICON_A5

Very sad. Thanks Doc for all the W's and being an all around good guy.


----------



## Strelok (Nov 27, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Famous celebrities are way more likely to be in planes all the time.  Hence, they're more likely to die in airplane accidents than normal schlubs for whom a plane trip is a special event.



It's not just that, but the fact that old saying about Airplanes being safer than cars? It's only because of Commercial Aviation. General Aviation, aka guy piloting his own private plane, is actually around 20x more deadly than driving a car.


----------

